# Sclerotherapy with injection of Sotradecol 1%



## lasumner (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm new to coding for sclerotherapy and need a little guidance. 

My provider performed sclerotherapy, which I have cpt:36471, using Sotradecol 1%. 2mL of .25% was used for the procedure. I have found that J3490 needs to be used for the Sotradecol, but I'm questioning how many units should be billed for this?  Do you normally bill the sclerosant with the Sclerotherapy? And, can we bill the waste for this drug?

Thank You


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 29, 2018)

sclerosing solution inj is part of the practice expense RVU.

click thumbnail to expand.


 
​


----------



## lilleyea (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering if the sclerosing solution is also part of the practice expense RVU for CPT 46500, Injection of sclerosing soluction, hemorrhoids.  Also, I have been looking for a practice expense RVU breakdown like the one above, do you know if there is one that is accessible to the public?

Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 25, 2018)

so far i have only found it on findacode.com professional but its part of RVU for that code as well except the amount is 3ml


----------



## lilleyea (Oct 25, 2018)

Could you also please attach a thumbnail of that breakdown?  I am trying to explain to an office manager that they can not separately report this medication but I don't think they are buying that LOL.  Thank you so much!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 26, 2018)

lilleyea said:


> Could you also please attach a thumbnail of that breakdown?  I am trying to explain to an office manager that they can not separately report this medication but I don't think they are buying that LOL.  Thank you so much!



Here it is pretty much any code that has sclerosant or similar word in the code description its going to be bundled. If an item is always used for a procedure its likely already part of the RVU.


----------



## lilleyea (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you so much!  That is more helpful than you would ever know!  I really appreciate it!!!


----------

